# Galvan fly reels?



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

I just got a T-10 for my 9wt. Only took it out a few times, but I love it! Good drag, light, and looks good. Stillwater fly shop in Oregon. Free shipping and free fly line when you buy a reel.


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

used one of my friend's once on a 12wt setup it looks great and felt very well made. to bad i didnt get to test it out on any tarpon.


----------



## Sneaky17.8 (Dec 19, 2009)

They are a great reel company and would make a great combo for sure!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a Galvan T-8 and a Galvan T-12.  Excellent fly reels that will handle anything you hook, including tarpon...

They are made in California and are well known out west.  They are kind of a sleeper in Florida.

Much better drag than the Nautilus FWX, if you need more stopping power...


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

I love my Galvans! I have a black T8 and a Clear T10. Just ordered a new T12, smooth strong drag and they look good too


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

I have the T-8 and T-5 and really like them. I haven't tried out any of the bigger ones, but I sure they can handle big fish very well. You may also like to check out Galvan's relatively new "Rush Light Series" if price is a little more important than looks. The R-8 is basically identical as the T-8 except for the looks and the price. The R-10 and R-12 are slightly heavier than the T-10 and T-12.
Thumbs up for purchasing from Oregon Stillwater Outfitters.


----------

